# Canada Trip Advice



## William (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm thinking about doing some traveling in Canada.  Where all should I go?  So far I've been to Toronto, Niagara Falls, and Montreal.  I really want to get out west, where are the most scenic locations to go to?  

Thanks,

William


----------



## jack lumber (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi William, welcome to the forum. 
 check this thread for some shots of the Rockies, read through the thread for some suggestions.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63115


----------



## William (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, I'll definitely look through that.


----------



## MarkCSmith (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm partial to Alberta myself as far as scenery...Banff, Lake Louise and Jasper areas are absolutely beautiful.

The forests and mountains of B.C. are quite nice too, especially if you can fork out the dough to get flown into the really remote areas.


----------



## skieur (Jul 22, 2007)

Out west: Banff, Jasper, Lake Louise, Radium Hot Springs, Capilano Canyon, Vancouver: Grouse Mountain, Victoria: Butchart Gardens etc.

East: Quebec City (I am prejudiced. I met my wife there, and I speak Canadian French), Cape Breton Island for vertigo and scenics, and Nova Scotia for scenics and the best restaurants in Canada: in Wolfville

skieur


----------



## Cyber Surfer (Jul 24, 2007)

Check my site for some ideas and shots from Western Canada including Alberta and British Columbia.

http://www.jeanroy-photo.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 24, 2007)

Newfoundland is supposed to be beautiful, and the people are well known for their hospitality and friendliness. Whale watching is good around there too.


----------



## William (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Zoso (Aug 16, 2007)

At the moment I'm in BC really lovely I would really recommend visiting vancouver, also hoping to go to edmonton in alberta and next month also visiting toronto and niagra falls


----------



## WDodd (Aug 16, 2007)

MarkCSmith said:


> I'm partial to Alberta myself as far as scenery...Banff, Lake Louise and Jasper areas are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> The forests and mountains of B.C. are quite nice too, especially if you can fork out the dough to get flown into the really remote areas.



Been there and I'm definitely going back when I graduate college! Might want to check out the US rockies too as long as you are there.


----------



## Zoso (Aug 16, 2007)

I'd do lake louise, whistler and banff for west side, they are some i hope to do, drove from prince george to vancouver and there were some ovely locations out there oh jasper apparantly good too


----------



## mjsneddon (Aug 17, 2007)

I'll add my recommndation to the others already made for Banff and Jasper National parks and Lake Louise.

My wife and I visited Newfoundland two summers ago; I recommend it also.


----------

